# What happened to the Canadian today (9/20/22)?



## moosejunky99 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hey.

May an engine broke down or something? This delay is long.


----------



## moosejunky99 (Sep 20, 2022)

i'm planning on doing a canadian trip but it is going to be almost 10k with 5 days say in Vancover and 8 days on train and 2 flys back to Chicago. That is a lot of $ for a train trip but i figure it was once in a life time.. maybe they get freight madness worse then us.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 20, 2022)

I was on the Canadian (from Toronto to Vancouver) in December 2011 and we were stopped for 10 hours because of a freight derailment. We ended making up a couple of hours before Vancouver and I did not miss my train to Seattle. (My fare back in using an "express deal" was $865 in a room for 2. It certainly was a deal.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 20, 2022)

moosejunky99 said:


> i'm planning on doing a canadian trip but it is going to be almost 10k with 5 days say in Vancover and 8 days on train and 2 flys back to Chicago. That is a lot of $ for a train trip but i figure it was once in a life time.. maybe they get freight madness worse then us.


The Canadian is Infamous for having Delays due to Freight Trains, but with all the padding in the Schedule on the Westbound,#1, usually arrives at a reasonable time into Vancouver.

This is not as common on the Eastbound #2 with arrival into Toronto usually Late to Very Late!( even after adding an additional Night to the Schedule)


----------



## moosejunky99 (Sep 20, 2022)

Ya that what i was planning.. Figuring 2 weeks to do the whole trip. 1 day to fly to Toronto 4 days their 5 in vancover 4 days back and 1 day in toronto for just in case.


----------



## Urban Sky (Sep 21, 2022)

moosejunky99 said:


> Hey.
> 
> May an engine broke down or something? This delay is long.
> 
> View attachment 29695


As reported elsewhere, “The Friday departure delay was caused by a rock slide at Mile 55 on the Albreda Sub.”:





[email protected] | VIA #2 arriving late into Toronto Tues Sept 20







groups.io


----------



## moosejunky99 (Sep 21, 2022)

Urban Sky said:


> As reported elsewhere, “The Friday departure delay was caused by a rock slide at Mile 55 on the Albreda Sub.”:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding out the information!


----------

